# What do you think he scored?



## s hook (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## s hook (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## s hook (Jul 23, 2007)

Excuse my grammar, will score. Didn't set the date on my camera.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Very nice - I was out looking at a possible new house the other day and saw a really nice ten point standing in the field. Had me sold on the place but the wife had other thoughts when looking at the house.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm going 145-150ish.


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd say he'd score lots of looks and oooo's and aaahhhh's on your wall!!


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

156-159 ish


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice lookin buck man... Personally, I think scoring is a little more difficult when looking at a pic of a deer still in velvet... Regardless , it is a nice one though!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I'm going 145-150ish.





9Left said:


> Nice lookin buck man... Personally, I think scoring is a little more difficult when looking at a pic of a deer still in velvet... Regardless , it is a nice one though!


That was my original assessment.

And yes, it is hard looking at a buck in velvet. It's hard to get a grip on the mass of the finished rack. Neat buck though, lots of character and stickers. Hope you get a chance at him.


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

143 3/8 exact


----------

